# How to get a lazy [email protected]$K to exercise?



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so ever since I got out of the army in 2009 and was no longer forced to exercise every day, I have been getting fat as hell. It is shameful and I am tired of it. However, while I am mentally motivated to get off my ass and do something about it and I DO sometimes actually go out and run (maybe a week and a half stretch every couple of months or so I will go run around a local lake every other day), I cannot keep myself physically motivated to actually exercise. 

I work, I'm a full time student, and the rest of the time I have to somehow fit in taking care of homework while taking care of my baby boy as well. My wife is dieting and exercising when I am at school or work but, I never seem to have time to and when I do I am so exhausted from the rest of my day that I can't bring myself to get up and do anything.


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

For me, I have to make sure I'm eating and sleeping well first. If I've got all that in line and I have the mental attitude, just getting started and forcing myself to get into a routine for a week or two is enough to get the momentum I need to keep it up.

How well do you eat? How regularly? How's your sleep?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL Sleep....

EDIT: Seriously though, my diet is kinda all over the place. Quitting smoking gave me a hell of a sweet tooth so I'm always snacking on something. I started replacing that with beef jerky though. High sodium I know but a lot less fat and calories. Sleep is secondary right now. The kid wakes up at odd hours of the night for feeding.


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 18, 2013)

I don´t really need to exercise, as i´m climbing for work. Its kind of a full time work out, but i still do some work outs at home too. That´s because my wife does all kind of training all the time and its fun to join in. 
I even bought an Xbox Kinect and got the "Your Shape" work out program and i have to say, it is lots of fun. It really make you sweat, it´s entertaining, you can play/exercise with your girl, so it´s same time quality time with her! 
Sometimes my entire body is in agony after a 40/45 min "game", but it feels great! What ever you do, try to do it right from the beginnings and i´m sure, if you do it regularly, you´ll be hooked on it.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't really have any advice other than just fuckin' do it. And make sure you do it. Make it part of your daily routine if possible (doesn't have to be every single day, but at least 4-5 days a week if possible). Also replace the snacking with something healither than beef jerky, find some fruit that you like.

What do you do instead when you have spare time?


----------



## skeels (Jan 18, 2013)

You got a baby. Man, oh man.... Good luck finding time to do anything!
How old?

Seriously though, baby lifts are exercise until they are old enough to bounce on your abs and force you to tighten up your abs. Need more cardio? Airplane/horsie rides...

No, really! I did it with my kids to prepare myself for chasing their scampering little butts all over!

Exercise doesn't have to be army style. Make a game out of it. Involve your wife and baby so it's not just "all on you". Make it part of family time if you can.

Good luck with that sleep thing too. 

I sure don't miss that...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 18, 2013)

Depending on your current diet, improving it might make you feel less shitty and in turn motivate you to get off your ass again.

We can't really motivate you to get going. You're the lazy fat fuck here. If you're not happy with that, get off your ass. I can keep telling you to do so on a daily basis but in the end it's YOU who should put in the work.

That said, watch these. Aside from being fucking awesome, the question is very valid - how bad DO you want it?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm horribly lazy myself, and work/family doesn't make it any easier. For me, I just worked it out with my wife that after work I'm going to go to the gym for an hour of so. Once I'm there I can work out, but if I'm at home there's just no chance. So my recommendation is join a gym, and get yourself in there on the way back from work.


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

I understandable if you're finding it difficult to get sleep and a good diet with a little man around, and I'd be 90% sure that's your problem (the diet and sleep, not the kid haha).

Beef jerky? Eek cholesterol anyone? If you wanna snack on meat, I might suggest lean white meat. When I'm peckish I eat smoked mackerel or tuna, or grab a bowl of porridge which is full of great stuff and is filling.

But yeah, be more aware of what you're eating and when you're eating it and do your best to go to bed a little earlier etc, the energy and mental wellbeing benefits of a solid diet and at least regular sleep are HUGE.

Best of luck man, it seems like a brick wall you gotta climb but really it's a mound, once you get over the start you'll pick up momentum quickly.


----------



## sage (Jan 18, 2013)

Some simple philosophies from a guy who has lost (and gained) thousands of pounds.

Exercise. Fuck. It sucks. Pick something that you like. Everyone goes on with the whole "what's the best exercise?" bullshit. Is it running? Swimming? Biking? Competitive judo? Basket weaving? The best exercise is the one you actually do. Just so long as some of it is cardio and some of it is designed to add muscle. Added muscle eats fat even when it's not really doing much. 

Sign up for a competition. I don't care if it's a run, a swim, a bike ride, a "who can do the worm the longest," a triathlon, a charity boxing match - just so long as it's not a hot dog eating contest, you'll have a target. Then, you will exercise and eat right to be able to compete. 

Eat six planned meals a day. Plan what you eat and eat what you plan. Do not stray. Plan your treats. Plan everything. Plan plan plan. And then plan some more. Make sure there's enough fiber in there or you will find out what it's like to shit a Rubik's cube.

On the above thing, plan how you'll train and train how you planned it. Don't skip stuff. Unless you're injured. Do not train through injuries. Every one trains hurt, though. Know the difference. An injury is something that causes your performance to worsen over time and that can not heal while you are training. Everyone can figure out how to smash 45 minutes of exercise into a day, 5 days a week. 

Stay off the smokes. That includes weed. 

Use protein shakes to curb sweet tooth. Little banana, frozen berries, cocoa powder (not Quik, you fat bastard), vanilla flavoured whey powder, skim milk. It's not a Blizzard, but you can't have those.

Learn to love hummus. With carrots and broccoli and celery. Protein, good fats, fiber, garlic. You'll be able to poop that. You can't poop a ball of undigested beef jerky. Make it yourself. Don't buy the store hummus. It tastes like potassium chloride or something. 

fitnessjournal.com - or something like it. Track what you eat, track how you train, you are going to be accountable to yourself. 

Take a picture of yourself shirtless every day. Don't look at them for a month. Then look at all of them, in order, at the end of the month. Impressed? You should be. You worked hard for that shit.

Compete against me. I'm starting tomorrow. I've been a lazy, chocolate eating bastard and have gained so much weight, my scale reads "ERR" when I stand on it. Which I believe is Scalian for "one at a time, please." I'm pretty sure I'm at 345lbs. At 6'4", that's a lot. I'd like to be at 250 or less for my 40th birthday on November 5th, but weight is a shitty goal, so I'm gonna do an Olympic distance triathlon on Labour Day and will be training for that. Also, my very small dog is now fucking fat, too, so she's going running with me.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

Get your nutrition in order first. No more beef jerky... 

Chicken, turkey, steak, vegetables, beans, fruit, (non salty) - almonds/peanuts, peanut butter, brown rice, berries, fish/salmon/tuna, eggs are the types of foods you want to stick to.

Also get some protein powder. Anytime I want to 'spoil' myself I make myself a shake  they are fucking delicious and you can have 1 - 2 a day.

Start with that week 1 and learn more about nutrition online.... ONLY EAT FOODS THAT YOU LIKE!!

Week 2 - 100 situps and 50 pushups a day. Simple stuff, will take you 10 minutes at the most to complete these. Surely you have 10 minutes to spare 

Week 3 - Get some dumbells and start doing curls and do some more research on weights and lifting.

Week 4 - incorporate some cardio. I did some sixpack shortcuts exercises on youtube, they only take 10 mins max for each exercise 

First month done. Look at your photo that you took before you started and compare, notice a bit of a difference? Good! 

Month 1 done - Repeat! - Now that you've done that you can learn start to learn about macros, fasting and further supplements and start personlising your diet a little bit more. Also I would do starting strength from here.

STAY CONSISTENT!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

I was never a fan of sports/exersize but really enjoyed lifting and used to go to the gym every day without fail until my back got messed up (seperate issue). 

I think if you get good gains from the start you will really enjoy it, so just force yourself to go no matter what for the first two weeks and once you see gains you'll love it. Make sure you eat right too!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 18, 2013)

A one hour workout is 4% of your day. Everybody has obligations in their life. People who want to find time to make it work will and other people will find excuses as to why they can't make it work.

Nobody wants to be out of shape, but just saying it doesn't mean anything. If it truly bothers you, you'll do something about it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 19, 2013)

i would suggest the following
sign up with a 24/7 gym
work out in the morning before you start your work/school/day

signing up with a gym is an instant motivator. you see others working out. you have the music blaring. you have have great lights. you have mirrors everywhere to constantly keep checking for any weak points (or checking yourself out, if that tickles your fancy  ). and you have a LOT of possibilities to never have anything turn monotonous on you. different weights, different machines, different variety, different possibilities. 


and at the same time, if you work out before your entire day, you would feel energized all through out the day. i know, its weird how that works. 



or, you can pickup p90X or insanity. only downside i see with this is that its ridiculously tough. this may make you give up faster simply because its tough. but its also one of the fastest ways to see results.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you still on millitary medical coverage of any kind?
If so, then you might have low T.
Wouldn't hurt to be tested, and you could always find ways to help minimize your levels before being checked.
Some insurance policys do cover that now from what I understand.
If I had the loot for it right now I'd be there myself (getting checked and balanced).


----------



## Dommak89 (Jan 21, 2013)

What I have learned is that you always have time to do excercise. I don't have a kid, so I can't judge that and you probably spend a lot of time with it, but as far as the "full time student" goes there is no excuse in it. I have a full time job while on the weekends and sometimes during the week I am a student (hard to explain for somebody who is not in Germany). Needless to say I have to spent a lot of time on University stuff as well. But I just made myself go to the gym. And if I came home at 6 pm from work, I went straight to the gym. The other day I sat down and studied. On the following day I went directly to the gym ... etc. etc.

Try to create a schedule. Not everything can be scheduled, but you at least have an idea when to do what. Also see it as a stress reliever so you don't think "I'm wasting my free time".


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> and at the same time, if you work out before your entire day, you would feel energized all through out the day. i know, its weird how that works.



I have seen this mentioned many times and still have yet to understand it. When I'm done doing any kind of exercise, I'm hungry and tired (and often sore). What's the secret to making your body gain energy by burning energy? Sounds like a perpetual motion machine to me.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that was the deal with me when I was in the army. I heard the same thing all the time. I was always more sore and tired after PT and then had to work the rest of the day lol. 

The problem with going to the gym here is that I can't afford a membership and the nearest gym is like thirty miles away in the next town. 

Once I find out what the pacing is going to be like this semester, I hope to come up with a schedule and find some exercises I can do at home. I do live in an apartment though so jumping up and down on the floor could cause problems with the neighbors. 

I actually lost 5lbs (2 1/4kg) already by just cutting back on sweets, soda, and meal portion sizes.


----------



## avenger (Jan 29, 2013)

If you go weights or cardio whatever it is you are doing you have to bring the intensity. I think people get so caught up in this exercise that exercise eat this but never this and miss out on really bringing the intensity to the exercise part of it.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 29, 2013)

It's really about attitude and reshaping how you want to live your life. I'm a short guy at 5'4" and I peaked out at about 220 lbs last year and it was probably my lowest point. fast forward a year and I'm hovering around 180 lbs, not quite where I want to be but getting there. The key for me has been realizing this as a lifestyle change, not some "diet" that I'll follow for a while and forget about, but fundamentally rethinking how I live my life and the things I need to balance to live well.

In fact, most of my weight loss has been a result of cutting out (or cutting down significantly) on sugars, breads etc. the snacking in between meals is what got me, so I've cut that out too. 
You say sleep is secondary and while I understand you have a child to take care of, the fact is that getting a good nights rest is CRITICAL to effectively losing weight (on top of reducing stress/anxiety, improving thinking, etc). Any extra time spent cramming or studying will be worthless if you're sleep deprived. If you go to school full-time, see if they have any Gym/workout facilities that are available to you? if so, try to get some time in before/after your classes. 

I do exercises at home with an elliptical machine, weights and a kettle bell. If the gym is a no-go, find exercises that work for your lifestyle and stick to it. If you're having trouble staying motivated, think of it in terms of living a better life for your child and to make sure you're always there for him (having a photo of him may help keep you grounded when you're feeling dispirited during workouts)
It is so easy to lose focus and motivation, which is why we need to cultivate these motivators as broader goals that enrich not only our own lives but for those around us as well. Stick it out and once you've found your rhythm, you'll find comfort in a new way of thinking and living.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 1, 2013)

Taking a month off from pretty much all kinds of my regular running, hockey, gym and now cycling I actually found it hard to get back into my old routine which sounds nuts when I think of it.

There is lots of good advice here but I will offer a bit from what I have seen work for others I taught.

1, Its 20 min a day to start, don't get caught up in 1 hour a day, that will come.
2, Army exercise is good but not what you need now, simple, easy and fun will get you going. Just thinking out here but if your weather is good, put the baby in the buggy and do a fast walk for minimum 20 min, when no one is looking stop and do 20 squats and get going, again drop and to some push ups or burpee's.
3, Don't start fast, the reason most feel exhausted after morning exercise instead or refreshed is because of the intensity. My morning run is slow between 10-8:30 mile pace and when I get home I go ahh that felt good not ohh I can't walk.
4, Diet if you think its bad for you it is, you know the deal..fruits, veggies, lean meats, no junk, minimal booze. Don't go on a crazy program work on one solid healthy meal a day then extend it to two but try to eat well.
5, 6 meals a day can work but its hard work, aim for non processed foods plus the good stuff, get the junk out of the house.

Do those things and things will happen, 20 min a day is not much if you include the baby (been there done that, now I chase teenage boys away..I run further and faster muhhaha!)

The last part is probably the most important and that is routine, if you do this for two weeks it will become routine and just be part of your day. After a bit come home put the baby down and get on the floor for another 20 min of body weight exercise.

Give it time and by the summer you will be alright!


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

Finished my 2nd week of P90x yesterday. I've lost 7lbs/3kg already. My pants are loose and my face has thinned a bit. I can start to see the muscles in my arms through the fat now lol. I feel a lot better. I have more energy.

I didn't buy the dvd set it was a "gift" from someone who got it and never used it. I don't do the shakes and I haven't gone with their diet plan. I just cut out 90% of my sweets and eat healthier foods in more frequent but smaller portions. 

We did buy a pullup bar and resistance band set on ebay and a 5lb and 10lb set of weights from walmart. It was really difficult in the first week and I wanted to quit after feeling like every muscle in my body had been beaten with a bat. The second week was a lot better and I found that it was not only much easier to do the exercises correctly (I still can't do everything they are doing properly) but my muscles are not as sore afterward. 

My wife and I are both doing it and we plan to do it over again when we finish. Apparently they have different levels of intensity and the next time we will go harder. Right now I am focused on fat loss. The next time I will focus on building mass. Hopefully by then I will be able to afford more in the way of equipment and supplements.


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 25, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Finished my 2nd week of P90x yesterday.




Give it hell man! Bring the intensity every day, don't cheat on the diet, and don't skip Ab Ripper (I know, it's hard). I'm just starting week 2 myself. This will be my 4th time through. 

I always do it every spring, mostly to trick foolish tan females into spending quality time with me during the summer months.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL what other reason is there?


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

I've lost 15lbs so far. Only it is difficult to tell how much fat weight I lost since I am bulking up with muscle. The guns are getting pretty big (for me) and I can feel a ripped set of abs under the little remaining belly fat I have. I went from popping the buttons off size 36 pants to wearing a belt with my old 32s. I have also noticed the girls at college talk to me a lot more now.


----------



## Solodini (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work, buddy. What have you been doing?


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 8, 2013)

Ive just been doing P90X. I can't afford their diet and shakes so I just do my own thing when it comes to food. I no longer drink any sodas. Actually I drink nothing but water apart from the occasional wine and the chocolate milk I mix my creatine powder into. I try not to eat anything too fatty. Usually I have sandwiches for breakfast and lunch when I am going to school and work. Rye bread with turkey, cheese, and spinach. For dinner I usually have baked salmon with brown rice and mixed veggies.

My wife has lost 30lbs so far.


----------



## Solodini (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats to you both. Keep it up.


----------



## ElCid (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey, p90x3 will be available soon (maybe today?). Workouts will be 30 minutes (similar to latest insanity version) instead of 60 minutes plus. I had success with p90x (25 pounds off and greatly improved cardio) and have been able to keep most of the weight off after 10 months. Just under 5 pounds back on as metabolism slowed due to gluteal tear or high hammy issue from soccer forced me to "take it easy". Had to get up early with previous version for warmup, workout, cool down and usually ended up skipping the longer workouts (ie yoga). Plan on getting back on the wagon with p90x3 in January if my injury allows. Will report back with my impressions.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 11, 2013)

I may actually bother trying P90X3. It was the hour and a half workout that made P90x so impossible for me. Between work, school, guitar, etc. taking an hour and a half for working out just wasn't feasible. That and it was exhausting. I could barely function at work. This may remedy that problem. Regimen has always been my biggest problem with working out.


----------



## ElCid (Jan 6, 2014)

Got p90x3 for Christmas, slipped on the driveway while shoveling, threw my back out. Looks like startup will be delayed for a few weeks. Crap.


----------

